# BOO-(first responders stand by) -MER



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Have you ever been just sitting at your computer, minding your own business, when all of a sudden,,you feel *EYES* on you? :blob4: Big round *EYES* staring at you? And you look down and see who's eyes are staring at you, for no particular reason?

* And it's BOOMER!!*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he's a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, I'm melllllllttttiiiinnnggg!!!! :love5: 

Quick, get the smelling salts ready for Cooper's mom! :shock:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I have to ask... how do you not just take a big ol' bite out of that boy every time you look at him???? He looks positively scrumptillyicious.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

that is a SERIOUS stare!!!!! :shock:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL what a cute pic! Were you eating something he wanted...ditto what KBmama said


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Sooo SWEET!!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

> I have to ask... how do you not just take a big ol' bite out of that boy every time you look at him???? He looks positively scrumptillyicious.
> 
> 
> > LOL what a cute pic! Were you eating something he wanted...ditto what KBmama said
> ...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, first, let me tell you I listened to Rachael and I had smelling salts, a defibrillator and a shot of tequila ready to go when I saw the title of your post. I closed both eyes, clicked on the post and, as I was opening my right eye, I got a good whiff of the smelling salts. I hooked up the defibrillator and put it on a self timer so when I opened my other eye, it would give me a good shock. The shot of tequila? Well, I'm out of coffee, so I needed something to keep me awake.

*BOOMER IS THE CUTEST PUPPY IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD!!*

I love him!! And I love the idea that in a house full of 8 chis, when it comes to color, he's the unique one. It makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my gosh what a little chocolate bundle of joy!!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

he is way too cute , i could eat him all up!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is so precious! :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Boomer is COMPLETELY adorable! No way could I resist that beautiful angel! :angel11: :love4:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is the cutest little "rollie pollie" chocolate chip I have ever see.!!!! How in the world do you ever get anything done???? I would want to just "squish" him all day!!!  

(getting worried about Coopers Mom?? She has a terrible case of the "Chi-affliction"" It is becoming a "epidemic"!!!! :lol: :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a cute little round puppy boomer is :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> He is the cutest little "rollie pollie" chocolate chip I have ever see.!!!! How in the world do you ever get anything done???? I would want to just "squish" him all day!!!
> 
> (getting worried about Coopers Mom?? She has a terrible case of the "Chi-affliction"" It is becoming a "epidemic"!!!! :lol: :shock:


Don't worry about me... save yourself!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He is just a little doll!!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

now i know why you have 8!!! He is just too irresistible!!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He looks just as besotted with his Mommy as his Mommy is with him! :lol: Again, I love his chocolate brown colour. He looks delectable enough to eat!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> He looks just as besotted with his Mommy as his Mommy is with him! :lol: Again, I love his chocolate brown colour. He looks delectable enough to eat!


I must comment... "besotted" is a word you rarely hear these days but it is the _perfect_ word to have used. I gave a real fondness for words and wordplay in general. Nice choice of words. :thumbright:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG How could you get a pic because I would have to pick him up instantly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> OMG How could you get a pic because I would have to pick him up instantly :lol: :lol: :lol:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:lol: Because i knew i wanted to tell ya'll about him staring at me and i wanted a picture of it! Believe me that dog has had more kisses today than he cared to endure! :lol:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Uh oh, am feeling giddy... the warning wasn't explicit enough!!

Next time, I wanna see (excuse caps) 

WARNING, WARNING, MAJOR CHOCOLATE CUTENESS WITHIN!! ENTRY PROHIBITED TO CHILDREN, SENIORS & PREGNANT WOMEN - WARNING, WARNING!!!

Oh no, here I go....


THUMP


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think she needs to borrow my smelling salts and heart shocker thingy majigger. I'm not sharing the tequila though.

Remember... moderation is key... one eye at a time... remember to breathe and don't stare at the pics too long!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: awww he is so gorgeous - i would be snuggling him allllllllllllllll day lol!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

How about this header:

"WARNING: GRAPHIC CHOCOLATE"
"WHAT YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE IS REAL (CHOCOLATE)"
"THE NAME HAS BEEN CHANGED TO PROTECT THE INNOCENT"
then: "HEREEEEEE'S BLOOMER!" :sign5:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

sjc said:


> He is the cutest little "rollie pollie" chocolate chip I have ever see.!!!!
> 
> 
> > I agree !


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He really is adorable


----------

